# Dolly's, carts, wagons for commercial work



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Getting into commercial accounts and need to get my 
equipment down halls, elevators and such.

Thinking of getting the dolly for my K-3800, 
maybe have a two wheeler made up for the Dreel reels.

Grocery cart would be awkward.

Garden wagons are out there too.

Any ideas?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.magliner.com/product
My bus name is on it, on the cross members,, 
They will have a solution.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What about this one from Menards? 89.00 
It sposed to hold 600 lbs. I might want a flat cart If I were you. Maybe Google folding flat cart?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Getting into commercial accounts and need to get my
> equipment down halls, elevators and such.
> 
> Thinking of getting the *dolly for my K-3800*,
> ...


Why not just get the K3800 cart from Ridgid?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Why not just get the K3800 cart from Ridgid?


That's what I meant with the 3800 dolly.

Still need more room. 

Where's my old Radio flyer wagon
(you need to be over 40 to remember?)


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

fixitright said:


> That's what I meant with the 3800 dolly.
> 
> Still need more room.
> 
> ...


I got my kids one of those at christmas one year a couple days later they left it outside and it was stolen :furious:


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/74/74b47638-b30c-457e-9eba-f83693acfb80_400.jpg

I use this hand truck/dolly. The back tires are tube type so I switch them out to solid wheels. Great for WH's, can fit most small job material and tools in one trip. I can fit my Spartan 300 with a spare drum.

Great for those narrow commercial kitchens and saves space in your truck. i just cut a piece of cardboard(WH box is perfect) to line ontop when I use it as a push cart to buckets stay level.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I use the Rubbermaid style. I modified it with a tiny pipe vice on one side and parts magnet on the other


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

thumper said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/74/74b47638-b30c-457e-9eba-f83693acfb80_400.jpg
> 
> I use this hand truck/dolly. The back tires are tube type so I switch them out to solid wheels. Great for WH's, can fit most small job material and tools in one trip. I can fit my Spartan 300 with a spare drum.
> 
> Great for those narrow commercial kitchens and saves space in your truck. i just cut a piece of cardboard(WH box is perfect) to line ontop when I use it as a push cart to buckets stay level.


I have one of these and used it for years, in fact still have dolly even though
not working in the field


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you had the room this ideal. I have one on my truck.

https://www.worx.com/en-US/Aerocart.aspx


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> If you had the room this ideal. I have one on my truck.
> 
> https://www.worx.com/en-US/Aerocart.aspx




That is really cool. Thanks Sierra. :thumbsup:


----------

